# Centipede Tender Build



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't like how my first centipede tender for my Challenger build turned out. Was too big/heavy. I had worked from photos, but got the plans. Loco was pretty good, but the tender was way off. I started with bulkheads, then wrapped it with 1/32nd plywood. I used an old printing plate I had embossed with rivet patterns over that.








I used spray on 3M adhesive to attach it. I used thinner foil for the front embossing.









I was able to use the centipede tender side frames I had made for the old tender. Front pivot tender is from a USA Big Boy.








I decided to make it an oil burner. Old coal load was always flaking off and did not have a good way to pull it off to get inside. This pops off real easy.








I reused the top rear section from the old tender. Rear ladders are made from the 1/2" square mesh you get from lumber yards. Spacing works out good.








I still need to get the rear lights on and wait for my wife to cut some lettering for the sides. Now that it is winding down, I think I'll miss working on it!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Jerry! How did you create those rivets and embossing? That is, what tools did you use?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used an old leather tool for the large rivets. I think you can get similar ones at sewing stores, or leather/craft shops. The smaller rivets were made with a pounce wheel. Micro Mark sells a set of 3, this one was from when we used to paint signs. Just emboss the metal(or metal duct tape) from the back. I also use ballpoint pens to scribe in lines, from the back and fronts, for more relief. It's sure not perfect, but fits in with my 10' rule just fine!


----------

